# This the thread for anyone who would like to fix thier own instruments.



## Picea (Feb 22, 2014)

Do you have intermittent scratching sounds on your potentiometers in your electric guitar? Is the frog on your viola bow so far tensioned that you still have a soft feeling  on the hair with no more adjustment room?  I can help you fix or diagnose anything from your input jack being poorly soldered on your electric instrument, to guiding you through a compression re-fret on your truss rod-less pre-war Martin guitar.  Did you know that the glossy coat on candy like M'M's or Skittles comes from the stick lac bugs, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lac used to create shellac?  That shiny, tasty coating comes from bug excrement.  Deal with it.   
  Or that Hide Glue, used for thousands of years, actually shrinks during gluing, resulting in a superior glue joint?   It's completely water soluble, too, so good.  Way better than polyvinyl acetate, like Elmers wood glue, or Titebond, which fills wood gaps yet doesn't shrink like hide glue does, which pulls together glue joints.

This exists for those who would like to fix their own instruments.   I'd like to help you along the way, from basic diagnosis ,to shop referrals- depending on what you need. 

 Why does this sting buzz,  where can I find a Viol de Gamba Bridge, Etc,  this is the place to ask.


----------



## Python Blue (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, for me, fixing my electronic equipment may be a necessity if I'm going to get income in an economy like this. That being said, last year, I disassembled a Roland JV2080, which I since sold, in order to replace its internal battery. Oddly enough, it runs on the same battery that powers watches!

I accidently screwed up the screen at one point in the process due to accidentally disconnecting a necessary cable, but thankfully, I managed to fix that as well.


----------



## CallMeCactus (Mar 6, 2014)

My ukulele needs tuning.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 6, 2014)

I fix all my own shit, recently replaced the on off dial on one of my technics turn tables and the input on my electric guitar. Im just really good with electronics so its second nature for me to buy a replacement part and install or solder it in myself.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 6, 2014)

I do all my own string changes and setups, as well as other things like pickup swaps and even some major cosmetic surgery to convert a Speed V from a ToM to a Kahler.


----------



## Picea (Mar 6, 2014)

It's nice to know how to solder correctly, I can't stand seeing pot lugs with wire in some kind of tangle around them, or several feet of electrical tape "reinforcing" a wire joint.  I'm a heat shrink junkie, for sure.


----------

